# Wordpress security flaw.



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

> Millions of websites running WordPress are being strongly urged to update to the latest version of the popular content management system as soon as possible, after a serious security vulnerability was uncovered.


https://www.welivesecurity.com/2017/11/01/wordpress-update-now/


----------

